# ddr ram on ddr2 motherboard?



## santo4600 (Jan 16, 2007)

hello, ive been surfing the web looking for this asnwer but i can only seem to find the oposite answer, everything says u cant put ddr2 ram on a motherboard used to run ddr ram. and thats great, but what IM wondering is the oposite, see i am buying a new dell e521 and it takes ddr2 ram, but i have 2 ddr 512mb ram sticks from my old computer. can i put these on the ddr2 mother board or do i HAVE to have ddr2 ram?...


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

You can not use them, it has to be DDR2 ram I'm afraid, I'm in the same boat myself, I'm going to sell the old ram to go towards buying the new ram.


----------



## santo4600 (Jan 16, 2007)

damn, well thanks man. looks like i have to sell my old ram too. how would i repackage it cuz i know its all sensitive to static and such...it came in a plastic like see through sleeve...


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

My suggestion is use the packaging of the new ram, it will probably be a plastic carton that the ram snaps into so it doesn't move around loose.


----------

